# Gambler Pipe Tobacco



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Noticed a can of Gambler Pipe Tobacco at the Oneida Reservation tobacco store. I had been rolling my own cigarettes before the new NY tobacco taxes hit, but it didn't save any money after the price of rolling tobacco wound up the same as regular smokes. Hmmm. Bought a can out of curiosity, since I knew that the same can contained Gambler Cigarette Tobacco before. Yep. Same stuff!

You know, I never did fire it up in a pipe before. Maybe it's not all bad. Have to try it sometime today. I can throw some into the Pouch of Many Tobaccos in any case.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

It is cig tobacco just marked "Pipe Cut Tobacco" to get around the TAD tax. I had actually bought a cob with it over a year ago when I was to lazy to roll some cigs. Trust me it is not pipe tobacco in anyway.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Just like the DR (daughters & ryan) I used to ryo that brand before the ryo taxes skyrocketed and they changed it to "pipe tobacco" but I quit smoking cigs by that time.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Trust me it is not pipe tobacco in anyway.


You got THAT right! :lol: Packed a MM Legend with it and it's pretty awful.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

I packed a bowl of some D&R awhile back, would not reccomend it to anyone


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

You got to know when to walk away, know when to run.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

You don't count your money.
When you're sittin' at the table.....


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> You got to know when to walk away, know when to run.


It was a bad deal.


----------

